# Troubleshooting ceiling light



## tractng (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello,

A few days ago I replaced the light fixture/bulb (came as a unit with cfl bulb) on the ceiling.  I also changed out the light switch with a illuminated one (the switch lids up and has a slow flash when it is in the turn off position).   Once I was done with the installation I tested out my work.  I noticed when the switch was at and off position, my ceiling light flashes.  At that point I concluded the lighted switch somehow could be triggering the ceiling light.  I decided to revert to the original light switch.  

Today I noticed the ceiling light tries to flicker on (seems like it wants to go on but doesn't have enough power) when the switch is at an off position.  It does this once every 30 minutes. 

My brother said I might have a defective light switch?


TT


----------



## havasu (Dec 21, 2014)

Is that an LED fixture? Some light switches must be compatible for use with LED.


----------



## tractng (Dec 21, 2014)

havasu said:


> Is that an LED fixture? Some light switches must be compatible for use with LED.





CFL light bulb (kit came with fixture and bulb).  I do know what you are talking about with the LED.  I had my share of trial and error with LED & dimmable switch in the living room.


----------



## Kabris (Dec 21, 2014)

As long as you connected everything properly, I would agree with starting at replacing the switch and see if that's your issue.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 21, 2014)

The lighted switch will make a CFL flicker. Are you sure the old switch is also not a lighted one that does not light anymore?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 21, 2014)

Start by replacing the bulb with a standard incandescent - at least for testing. If the flicker goes away, then you know it's an issue with the CFL. Then you can put in a dimmable bulb that works.


----------



## tractng (Dec 25, 2014)

I changed to a different switch and it still flickers.  The switch before I changed was not a lighted switch (the fixture and bulb was for incandescent that never flickers in the 4 months we live). 

Going to switch the cfl bulb from the other bedroom that I replaced several months ago(same fixture and bulb).


Slowsteady, it has a GU24 base so I don't believe it is available with incandescent bulb.  If the cfl bulb switch doesn't work, I might try the led bulb, then last replace the fixture....


----------



## nealtw (Dec 26, 2014)

So when the switch is off you are getting power to the light. Pull the switch and leave it out, does this still happen with out the switch. May be a wire problem at the light or in the wall between the light and the switch. Perhaps when the rat bits the cable.


----------



## tractng (Jan 3, 2015)

nealtw said:


> So when the switch is off you are getting power to the light. Pull the switch and leave it out, does this still happen with out the switch. May be a wire problem at the light or in the wall between the light and the switch. Perhaps when the rat bits the cable.




Ok.  An update.  I switched the bulb to our master bedroom and the flickers occurred in the new room.  I went to get a new bulb and it solved the issue.


----------

